# Squeak coming from left rear wheel area



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Not covered under warranty??!! I just called my dealer and they told me that it would be covered under my warranty. 10chi it might be a good idea to reread the warranty. You might get a free fix.
Mike


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

MAK said:


> * Not covered under warranty??!! I just called my dealer and they told me that it would be covered under my warranty. 10chi it might be a good idea to reread the warranty. You might get a free fix.
> Mike *


the service guy told me that "adjustments" to the parking brake are not covered. The parking brake was not faulty they said. Rather that it was due to wear and tear. :dunno:


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

So what did they charge you to adjust it?


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

ESS said:


> *So what did they charge you to adjust it? *


They were gonna charge me $40 for the adjustment but then I put up a stink like "What the hell are you talking about?" After a short pause the service guy told me that he would waive it.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Just got my car back (see drive of a lifetime thread) and the service guy said he "lubed up the suspension"... from the invoice:

LUBED REAR SUSPENSION
1261 WPB4 0.00

No part #'s, so I assume that's the grease they use or something. Anyways it worked, so maybe this problem is multi-faceted in that it can be caused by different components? :dunno:


----------



## 10chi (Jan 11, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Just got my car back (see drive of a lifetime thread) and the service guy said he "lubed up the suspension"... from the invoice:
> 
> LUBED REAR SUSPENSION
> 1261 WPB4 0.00
> ...


Great, the next time i take my car in I will ask them to grease it up. I am taking my car in again because in cold mornings I can't shift into gears. I have heard on this board where they think that its just the lack of viscosity in the tranny fluid. Actually, the service dept told me that it was because of a defective clutch slave cylnder or something (anyone else have this problem cuz he told me that a few 328s had it) BTW, its a 5spd if I forgot to mention. Anyways thanks for the help!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

10chi said:


> *Great, the next time i take my car in I will ask them to grease it up. I am taking my car in again because in cold mornings I can't shift into gears. I have heard on this board where they think that its just the lack of viscosity in the tranny fluid. Actually, the service dept told me that it was because of a defective clutch slave cylnder or something (anyone else have this problem cuz he told me that a few 328s had it) BTW, its a 5spd if I forgot to mention. Anyways thanks for the help! *


My car gives me hell with shifting if it's < 25 degrees out. After a solid 15-20 minutes at normal operating temperature everything smooths out. I'd really like to throw some redline fluid in, that stuff did wonders for my little Civic back in the day.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

*Apr 2003 update ...*

I took my car in today for this suspension squeak problem. They said there are lots of 3 series with this problem. I just now tried to sit with the parking break disengaged; this removes the squeak!


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

I had the squeak, but after I had my rear tires replaced it hasn't squeaked since.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The e-brake squeak might be a consequence of a drum-in-disc setup. My old Mitsubishi had the same setup and the same squeak.


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Did you say "Mitsubishi"?

For Crying Out Loud!

My darn car has been squeaking for a month or more and no one but I can hear it.

It happens on speed bumps when the suspension gets fully compressed. It's been driving me nuts. No one but I can hear it and I thought I'd gone mad. This includes a rattle whenver going over rough roads and a thunk when the suspension is elongated. Sounds like the freaking suspension is going to come off!!!

   

Sorry, I had to vent, this freaking noise has been driving me nuts and no servie guy can hear it.

Zed


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

SO what's the update on this issue?? 10chi? others? I've recently heard the squeaks coming from my car after having a Service I done. Please let us know, thanks.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

i have this same issue. so does another friend of mine. i took the car to a dealer as did my friend. the different dealers both told us the squeak from the emergency brake is well known and is "normal". 

i tested it on my cra. it only occurs when the parking brake is engaged. i have a manual trans so i don't know if auto trans owners who the same thing w/ their parking brake up/down while the car is in park.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

jaisonline said:


> i have this same issue. so does another friend of mine. i took the car to a dealer as did my friend. the different dealers both told us the squeak from the emergency brake is well known and is "normal".
> 
> i tested it on my cra. it only occurs when the parking brake is engaged. i have a manual trans so i don't know if auto trans owners who the same thing w/ their parking brake up/down while the car is in park.


I've been hearing this over and over again from other members and other posts, however, I am 90% sure the handbrake issue is not the case. 
Mine is an auto, but I still use the handbrake and I don't think it matters because even if I don't use it I bet I can reproduce the squeaks. 
What I don't understand is that when you are driving the handbrake is already disengaged-- I tested my theory by going around some turns at aggressive speeds and that seemed to cure the squeaks temporarily. The next morning the squeaks were back.


----------



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

I have that squeak as well, glad its not just me... I'll try it later w/o the p-brake on and see if it goes away...

Glad its nothing serious...

It had started at about 3K Mi


----------

